# Tupolev SB-2



## Snautzer01 (Nov 29, 2014)

different view of same wreck

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 29, 2014)

So the Germans did not have a monopoly on squiggle camo.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2014)

Nice shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 25, 2015)

USB-2M-103 Development from late production SB-2M-103 and a rare picture indeed

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 25, 2015)

What was it? A trainer?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 26, 2015)

Trainer version developed in 1938.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 26, 2015)

Cool!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 26, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 30, 2015)

USB-2M-103 Development from late production SB-2M-103

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2015)

Beute

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2019)

V215, original Foto russisches Flugzeug | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 31, 2019)

4 orig. Top Fotos russisches Beute Bomber Flugzeug Tu Tupolew SB-2 / ANT-40 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 2, 2019)

#332 Orig. Foto Sowjet Bomber Flugzeug Welikije Luki Russland 2.WK abgestürzt | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2019)

Good stuff!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2019)

1 oginal foto flugzeug foto | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 25, 2019)

Foto LW Soldat Beute Flugzeug Martin B-10 Bomber US Plane + Balkenkreuz TOP #98 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2019)

Uhumm... B-10 in German markings ... he.. he .he...


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 25, 2019)

Yeah.....had to look twice


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 5, 2019)

Beute Flugzeug , Russland Bomber , mit Balkenkreuz | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 30, 2019)

Legion Condor LC Beute Flugzeug TYP Tupolew SB Kennung 49 Spanien Feldzug #3 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2020)

Foto: Kampf-Flugzeug aus Rußland als Deutsches Beute-Flugzeug mit TB+PB im 2.WK | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 25, 2020)

The SB-2 being ID as a B-10 was actually from the Spanish Civil War. The Soviets had purchased the only Martin 139WR (B-10 version for Russia) in 1936, the same year the SB-2 took flight. When Spain started flying the SB-2 during the war Glenn Martin claimed they were a copy of the B-10. Soon newspapers started reporting SB-2's as the Martin B-10. To increase the confusion, the Spaniards began to publish doctored photos of American B-10s in Spanish markings. They had purchased Martin 139s (B-10s) and obtained a license to build them, but everything was canceled by the US Government when war broke out.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 27, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Vahe Demirjian (Feb 9, 2020)

ANT-40 and ANT-46 prototypes 





1st Tupolev ANT-40 prototype (powered by Wright Tsyklons)





2nd Tupolev ANT-40 prototype (powered by Hispano-Suiza 12Ys)


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 11, 2020)

Orig. Foto, Luftwaffe beute Flugzeug, SB-2 Bomber Russland Rata Sowjet. SCHÖN!! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 27, 2020)

Russ. Beute Flugzeug Tupolew SB-2 Balkenkreuz Flugplatz Stolp Reitz Pommern | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 3, 2020)

Foto, Flak.-Rgt. - Ostfront 1941: Am Boden zerschossene Tupolew SB (MB)21167 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2020)

Foto : Beute-Militär-Flugzeug aus Rußland stammend mit Deutscher Kennung im 2.WK | eBay

Notice back end under the tail. This is i think a target tower.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Sep 10, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Foto : Beute-Militär-Flugzeug aus Rußland stammend mit Deutscher Kennung im 2.WK | eBay
> 
> Notice back end under the tail. This is i think a target tower.
> 
> View attachment 594404


You are correct. According to AJ Press "Tupolev SB 83" its an ex-Czech B.71A from a training unit in Germany, 1940


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 11, 2020)

Cool shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 7, 2020)

Foto Legion Condor -Flugzeug/Airplane Tupolew SB-2 (Martin-Bomber) (B275) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2020)

1409 Foto Farbfoto Flugzeug Tupolev SB Bomber erbeutet Beute deutsche Markierung | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 10, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 18, 2020)

BEUTE Flugzeug Tschechien AVIA B-71 Tupolew SB-2 mit Balkenkreuzen | eBay


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 18, 2020)

could almost be French.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 24, 2020)

Foto 2 WK Flugzeug abgestürtzt Original Foto ca 9 cm x 6 cm | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 3, 2021)

Foto Russischer Martin Bomber Wehrmacht Luftwaffe 1941 auf Fliegerhorst Malmi, F | eBay

Sb-2 Bis Finnish airforce

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2022)

captured beute














2 x Foto russisches Beute Flugzeug Martin Bomber Tupolew SB-2 Flugplatz Hangar | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2 x Foto russisches Beute Flugzeug Martin Bomber Tupolew SB-2 Flugplatz Hangar in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 22, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Foto Legion Condor -Flugzeug/Airplane Tupolew SB-2 (Martin-Bomber) (B275) | eBay
> 
> View attachment 601036



Interesting image, taken, as the caption states (for a change) during Nationalist service following the type's capture after the Republicans surrendered at the end of March 1939. Photos of the Tupolev SBs in Republican service are not too common as photographing them was forbidden and most of the images of them seen in Republican markings came after their capture. Note the Caproni Ca 310 in the background with the white tail. The aeroplane was nicknamed the Martin Bomber in service.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 9, 2022)

6















Foto Soldaten der Wehrmacht an einem russischen SB-2 Flugzeug Wrack im Osten ... | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Soldaten der Wehrmacht an einem russischen SB-2 Flugzeug Wrack im Osten ... in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 11, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 24, 2022)

captured beute B+R notice target tug installation in tail.














B198 Foto Luftwaffe mit russischen Tupolew SB-2 Beute-Flugzeug Balkenkreuz B+R ! | eBay


Entdecken Sie B198 Foto Luftwaffe mit russischen Tupolew SB-2 Beute-Flugzeug Balkenkreuz B+R ! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 24, 2022)

Possible an ex-Czech Avia B.71 coded VG+BR.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 31, 2022)

captured beute repair shop 



















Original Foto: LUFTWAFFE, Flugzeug im Hangar, Reparatur 2WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Original Foto: LUFTWAFFE, Flugzeug im Hangar, Reparatur 2WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 1, 2022)

Wehrmacht Flugzeug Bomber Legion Condor Original Foto | eBay


Entdecken Sie Wehrmacht Flugzeug Bomber Legion Condor Original Foto in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 1, 2022)

Wehrmacht Flugzeug Bomber Legion Condor Original Foto | eBay


Entdecken Sie Wehrmacht Flugzeug Bomber Legion Condor Original Foto in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2022)

Czech captured beute















Altes Foto unbekanntes Flugzeug auf Fliegerhorst 2. WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Altes Foto unbekanntes Flugzeug auf Fliegerhorst 2. WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 12, 2022)

Feldflugplatz Sowjetunion Baranowitschi 1941












Foto WK II Wehrmacht Feldflugplatz Sowjetunion Baranowitschi 1941 Polikarpow I15 | eBay
Foto WK II Wehrmacht Feldflugplatz Sowjetunion Baranowitschi 1941 Tupolew SB SB2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 13, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 19, 2022)

??+FJ winter cammo














Beute Flugzeug mit Balkenkreuz und Staffelabzeichen | eBay


Entdecken Sie Beute Flugzeug mit Balkenkreuz und Staffelabzeichen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 23, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 21, 2022)

captured beute














Foto 2 WK Flugzeug jäger Bomber mit Kennung auf Flugplatz Top | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto 2 WK Flugzeug jäger Bomber mit Kennung auf Flugplatz Top in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 2, 2022)

Condor beute captured nose gun nr 34 Nr 49
























Foto Legion Condor Beute Flugzeuge Tupolew DB-2 Rote Luftwaffe Kanzel MG Stand | eBay
Foto Legion Condor Beute Flugzeuge Tupolew DB-2 Rote Luftwaffe Inspection | eBay
Foto Legion Condor Beute Flugzeuge Tupolew DB-2 Rote Luftwaffe Kennungen | eBay
Foto Legion Condor Beute Flugzeuge Tupolew DB-2 Rote Luftwaffe Kennungen | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 16, 2022)

Avia B.71 SE+FW Greece Target tower














S398 Foto WH Griechenland Athen Tatoi Beute Flugzeug Russland SB2 Avia B.71 cras | eBay


Entdecken Sie S398 Foto WH Griechenland Athen Tatoi Beute Flugzeug Russland SB2 Avia B.71 cras in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 18, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------

